# M2N-E Review



## pt (Jun 20, 2006)

Does anyone knows a site with a Asus M2N-E?, Google didn't find none, i already have the board but i would like to see a review
Thanks


----------



## cisco kidd (Jun 30, 2006)

Let me know if you have found a review as I have to build a system for a friend and I planned to go with the same board

What revision do you have, what is the vdimm limited to in bios and what DDR2 are you using in it? Has it been overclocking friendly?

The 1.03g SLI version has posted very good results with vdimm available to 2.53 but it also over double the price and I do not need SLI

CK


----------

